# Active shooter training



## tacpup82

HEy,
Does anyone know of some good active shooter schools? Trying to pic up a few trainings this year, and since this is a really hot topic, and the way alot of PDs are going I figured that I would get more experience with it... Ive looked all over the internet, and figured I would get some opinions from other law enforcement proffessionals as well.
THANKS!!!


----------



## Dr.Magoo

If you work for a police department I believe that the State Police STOP team conducts active shooter training for other departments still. If any MSP members can confirm if this is still the case.

I took this training several years ago and it was by far some of the best training I have ever had. 


Also, if you work for a department that is associated with a regional team, some of those run the class as well. But it wasn't the same for me. I preferred the STOP team class.


----------



## fightingsolveseverything

Dr.Magoo said:


> If you work for a police department I believe that the State Police STOP team conducts active shooter training for other departments still. If any MSP members can confirm if this is still the case.
> 
> I took this training several years ago and it was by far some of the best training I have ever had.
> 
> Also, if you work for a department that is associated with a regional team, some of those run the class as well. But it wasn't the same for me. I preferred the STOP team class.


which regional crew did your class? i went to one in my area i thought they did a pretty good job.
i've done classes with ntoa, state and regional guys, they were all good.
--ntoa, was long and by the book, but good
--state, was a lot of gun fighting, somewhat freelanced, but good too..
--regional, could have been longer, but a good mix of both theory and problem solving..

any class is better than nothing. it's not rocket science, they basically teach the same stuff, just has there own flavor added in..
NTOA is doing a class in beverly soon, i'll see if i can forward you the info...

FSE


----------



## JMB1977

Holy Cross just went throught "active shooter training for a nonarmed agency" last week provided by Worcester PD and Boston PD...great class however I think my response to that situation would be first to set up perimeter far far away.


----------



## Guest

JMB1977 said:


> Holy Cross just went throught "active shooter training for a nonarmed agency" last week provided by Worcester PD and Boston PD...great class however I think my response to that situation would be first to set up perimeter far far away.


I would grab some holy water and hide behind one of those patented 'Keep criminals out' gates that they have.

The instructors had a hard time keeping a straight face during the class. Boston PD does a great presentation though.


----------



## lawdog671

MSP STOP team continues to offer Active Shooter class. Contact Lt. Michael Domnarski at STOP team headquarters in Westover or Sgt. Aaron Washington at same location. Any further Contact MSP firearms Training Unit and they will be happy to put you in contact with appropriate people.


----------



## id1811xecj

5-0 said:


> I would grab some holy water and hide behind one of those patented 'Keep criminals out' gates that they have.
> 
> The instructors had a hard time keeping a straight face during the class. Boston PD does a great presentation though.


Thatclass really does sound like a waste oif time. I can see no applicability of any of the active shooter training I have receive
to someone unarmed. Dial 911.


----------



## tacpup82

Yea, go to an active SHOOTER call UNARMED??? Wow, I think the only logical response to that is set up a cordon as far away as possible and wait for the calvary to show up.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

I am not busting balls here but how can a local police department such as Boston and Worcester PDs train a police department on how to react to an active shooter unarmed when they have never been unarmed nor have any experience responding to such an incident unarmed. If anything the the unarmed police departments e.g colleges should be teaching the armed police e.g locals, state etc how to respond unarmed. I dont care how good the class or classes were. Any asshole police department who teaches an unarmed police department on how respond to an active shooting are using you as experimental crash test dummies. Local and State police departments should be advocating the need for arm police on college and hospital campuses and should not be teaching you how to respond unarmed. The local and state pedophilia unions should suck up their insecurities and do whats right. Enough said!!! PS only here Assachusetts would a class like this be taught.


----------



## mpd61

Irish Wampanoag said:


> I am not busting balls here but how can a local police department such as Boston and Worcester PDs train a police department on how to react to an active shooter unarmed when they have never been unarmed nor have any experience responding to such an incident unarmed.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple... they train them *only* in the narrow context of communications. In other words, the Armed P.D. uses the unarmed P.D. for intel and directions upon arrival. (If the indigenous campus guys are still alive and on the same net) Any way you look at it, you cannot deny that an unarmed P.D. is INEFFECTIVE to carry out current active shooter response doctrine. At the very least it's a tangible delay in response time. In a worst case scenario it's involuntary manslaughter.
Click to expand...


----------



## GARDA

Irish Wampanoag said:


> *I am not busting balls here but* how can a local police department such as Boston and Worcester PDs train a police department on how to react to an active shooter unarmed when they have never been unarmed nor have any experience responding to such an incident unarmed. If anything the the unarmed police departments e.g colleges should be teaching the armed police e.g locals, state etc how to respond unarmed. I dont care how good the class or classes were. Any asshole police department who teaches an unarmed police department on how respond to an active shooting are using you as experimental crash test dummies. Local and State police departments should be advocating the need for arm police on college and hospital campuses and should not be teaching you how to respond unarmed. *The local and state pedophilia unions should suck up their insecurities* and do whats right. Enough said!!! PS only here Assachusetts would a class like this be taught.


It didn't take very long for your sweet disposition to change now did it?


----------



## Guest

> It's simple... they train them *only* in the narrow context of communications. In other words, the Armed P.D. uses the unarmed P.D. for intel and directions upon arrival. (If the indigenous campus guys are still alive and on the same net) Any way you look at it, you cannot deny that an unarmed P.D. is INEFFECTIVE to carry out current active shooter response doctrine. At the very least it's a tangible delay in response time. In a worst case scenario it's involuntary manslaughter.


That pretty much sums up what the training was. Basically, it was an opportunity for the armed PD to tell us how they were going to respond, and what tactics they were going to use. They realize that all we can do is maybe put some glass on the building from a couple hundred yards, and possibly give intel if the shooter is one of ours. Here was the training in a nutshell: "If we show up, give us keys, one of your radios, and schematics of the building."


----------



## mpd61

5-0 said:


> Basically, it was an opportunity for the armed PD to tell us how *they* were going to respond, and what tactics *they* were going to use. "If we show up, give us keys, one of your radios, and schematics of the building."


 
Sounds like what they would do at the Mall. And in the end isn't that just great? I'm sure the Trustees and Students don't really understand that do they? 
:sh:


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> Sounds like what they would do at the Mall. And in the end isn't that just great? I'm sure the Trustees and Students don't really understand that do they?
> :sh:


haha. You hit the nail on the head. We also get them coffee.


----------



## bmk67

Special Arms Tactical Training out of NY has a great active shooter class. I took the class last year; it was some of the best training I have been through. The instructors are all very good and highly trained. I am not sure if they have a web site or not. If you can't find anything let me know and I will try and get their contact info for you.


----------



## mpd61

Second the above!

Their personnel are a mix of Albany SWAT and some Massachusetts guest instructors/role players. They keep current in Doctrine/tactics and intel.
If I had a choice it would be STOP or These kids!


----------



## Killjoy

> Unarmed police officers?That is the stupidist thing I've ever heard of!How can you be a police officer and not be armed.What do you do when the suspect has a a gun or a knife?


Run.


----------



## 94c

GARDA said:


> It didn't take very long for your sweet disposition to change now did it?


And then they wonder why some colleges are afraid to arm them...


----------



## GARDA

Exactly right 94c...

I'm not advocating anything. Should an active shooter be encountered by an armed response or not; albeit on campus, at a hospital or at a mall, etc... you've got yourself a genuine shit sandwich... so DEAL WITH IT...DEAL WITH IT...DEAL WITH IT... as best you can.

I don't care what kind of training you have, if you can/cannot stop the threat... then respond to the situation to the best of your abilities... 
Don't worry though... History, and your conscience, will dictate whether you could have done it better, and/or quicker... 

FMFM-1... Observe, Orient, Decide, Act...


----------



## mpd61

94c said:


> And then they wonder why some colleges are afraid to arm them...


Some more positive comments regarding your campus cousins eh?


----------



## 94c

mpd61 said:


> Some more positive comments regarding your campus cousins eh?


Only when some people actually think that it's up to local or state *pedophilia* unions to fight the battles for them...

Nothing beats making friends like trying to bite the hand that feeds you.

Pedophilia unions? Support?

Ya right! Must be desperation that forces you to turn the blame on other unions for your own lack of support.

I'll be sure to remind my *pedophilia* union why we should stay away from such issues and have certain people stick to squirt guns.


----------



## Channy1984

There's some active shooter courses taught up at the Sigarms Academy in NH. You might want to check that out.

www.sigarmsacademy.com


----------



## Guest

tacpup82 said:


> HEy,
> Does anyone know of some good active shooter schools? Trying to pic up a few trainings this year, and since this is a really hot topic, and the way alot of PDs are going I figured that I would get more experience with it... Ive looked all over the internet, and figured I would get some opinions from other law enforcement proffessionals as well.
> THANKS!!!


The way you just ran your mouth/fingers in another thread one would think you would be teaching these courses, not going to them.


----------



## tacpup82

Oh really? Well the way you run your mouth all over this site, youd think you were the Messiah of weapons safety and all of law enforcement. You got alot of misconseptions about the Nuclear Security world.. and its in your own ignorance. Unlike you, I prepare for the job and choose to learn new tactics to be at the top of my game . Get off your high horse... its arrogant Robocop wanna bes that give cops a bad name. The badge is a privilege and an honor to wear...and it doesnt make you any better than anyone else.


----------



## Guest

tacpup82 said:


> Oh really? Well the way you run your mouth all over this site, youd think you were the Messiah of weapons safety and all of law enforcement.


Really? Pointing out the obvious but apparently inconvenient (to some) truth that a non-defective weapon won't discharge unless the trigger is depressed makes me the Messiah of weapons safety? You're too kind.



tacpup82 said:


> You got alot of misconseptions about the Nuclear Security world.. and its in your own ignorance.


I do? I actually don't think I've mentioned or even thought about it more than a handful of times. I have better things to do, such as clipping my toenails or watching paint dry.



tacpup82 said:


> Unlike you, I prepare for the job and choose to learn new tactics to be at the top of my game .


And you know I don't seek additional training because............???



tacpup82 said:


> Get off your high horse... its arrogant Robocop wanna bes that give cops a bad name.


That's funny....I don't recall ever referring to a security guard (nuclear or otherwise) as a "monkey" or a "fat ass lazy excuse" as you referred to police officers in this thread;

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53687&page=2

So who is giving who a bad name here?



tacpup82 said:


> The badge is a privilege and an honor to wear...


But you wouldn't know that first hand, would you?



tacpup82 said:


> and it doesnt make you any better than anyone else.


I'll tell you who I am better than....a snot-nosed insecure security guard who is so frustrated with not being able to become a police officer, that he comes onto a board full of police officers and attempts to denigrate them both personally and professionally.

In case you're slow on the uptake, Mr. Maryland Business alumni, that would be you, asshole.


----------



## BigBobo

Amazing


----------

